# NZXT stellt die neuen



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor *

					Der bekannte Hersteller NZXT hat mit dem Kraken X41 und dem Kraken X61 zwei neue Wasserkühler vorgestellt. Die Kühler können zudem per USB mit dem Rechner verbunden werden. Mit einer mitgelieferten Software kann der Kühler unter Windows und an diversen Smartphones umfangreich gesteuert und überwacht werden. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor *


----------



## bootzeit (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Sockel 754/939 wird nicht unterstützt ?? Das Retentionsmodul ist doch in etwa das gleiche wie auf AM2/AM2+ Boards .


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Was Heutzutage alles über eine Cloud läuft 

Wer seine Temperaturen im Blick haben will, der soll sich das über Temperatur-Anzeiger die am Gehäuse in passenden Rahmen eingebaut werden können, die Temperaturen ablesen.


----------



## Elvantoro (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Finde ich richtig gut.

Da geht ein Hersteller mal mit der Zeit.

Wenn jetzt noch die Kühlleistung wesentlich stärker als mit meinem Luftkühler der Oberklasse ist, würde ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## BloodyAngel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

wirklich "smart" *hust*


----------



## Ion (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Und was ist daran  jetzt neu gegenüber X40 und X60? Nur dieses Cloud-Gedöns, damit die immer wissen wie es mit meinem PC aussieht? Never ...



Elvantoro schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch die Kühlleistung  wesentlich stärker als mit meinem Luftkühler der Oberklasse ist, würde  ich sofort zuschlagen.


 Sind sie nicht, der Kühler bewegt sich auf Augenhöhe mit dem Silver Arrow oder Noctua NH-D14, ist aber ungefähr 20x so laut und doppelt so teuer.


----------



## santos (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Lautstärke spielt doch keine Rolle, Du kannst doch das Teil über Handy lesen und steuern. Ginge also auch im Garten, da hörste die Lüfter nicht mehr so laut. Tja, das es teurer ist verstehe ich gut, irgendeiner muss doch davon etwas haben. Als Nutzer mehr Lärm und als Verkäufer volle Kassen. Ein Hoch auf die wunnebare Technik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Sockel 754/939 wird nicht unterstützt ?? Das Retentionsmodul ist doch in etwa das gleiche wie auf AM2/AM2+ Boards .


 
754/939/940: 3 Nasen an zwei Löchern
AM?: 1 Nase und 2 Ösen an vier Löchern
Nur die Abmessungen und die mittlere Nase sind gleich, alles andere ist inkompatibel.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Feine Sache, dann kann ich, wenn ich im Kino bin, noch eben schnell meinen CPU Kühler in den Idle schicken, weil, dann komme ich ja erst nicht nach Hause. Verbraucht auch gleich weniger Strom (Rechner bleibt 24/7 an)...

@ Topic: Spielerei, ich brauch sowas nicht, oder braucht die NSA eine neue Benutzer-API ??


----------



## santos (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

also wenn das Teil, Kohlen aus dem Keller holen kann, würde ich sagen, ich brauch das. Da das eher unwahrscheinlich ist, wäre da nur noch, "muss ich haben", das aber nicht wirklich, gibt besseres.


----------



## locojens (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Mir fehlen noch die CPU-Kühler welche die Blutwerte, Stuhlmenge und die Pipi-Menge etc. erfassen und an google oder wen auch immer senden (am besten an die eigene Krankenkasse).  

Wenn ich nicht zuhause bin ist der Rechner aus! Wenn ich zuhause bin und der Rechner an ist sitze ich davor und kann die Werte auch direkt überwachen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*



locojens schrieb:


> Mir fehlen noch die CPU-Kühler welche die Blutwerte, Stuhlmenge und die Pipi-Menge etc. erfassen und an google oder wen auch immer senden (am besten an die eigene Krankenkasse).
> :


 Ob die Frau/ Freundin gerade ihre fruchtbaren Tage hat, wäre noch sinnvoll/ hilfreich und dann das ganz als Live-App...


----------



## JakPol (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: NZXT stellt die neuen "Smart"-Wasserkühler Kraken X41 und Kraken X61 vor*

Warum eigentlich werden News zu AiO-Wasserkühlungen ins Forum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen gepostet? Da gibts doch extra ein eigenes Forum für, wo man die hin abschieben kann


----------

